# A méditer... Bill Gates n'a pas d'iPod. Le scoop...



## sleb (18 Février 2005)

Bonjour à tous (ou plutot bonsoir, je suis un peu insomniaque ces temps ci)

C'est par hasard que je suis tombé sur un article sur le site ABCnews. L'interviewé n'est autre que Bill Gates. L'extrait que je vous joints ici concerne la formidable ascension de l'ipod, a tel point que, parait-il, pas mal d'employés de microsoft en ont un ! Je pense que vous aviez eu l'information, mais ce n'est pas vraiment de cela que je voulais vous parler :

JENNINGS: On the subject of music, I read somewhere that about 80 percent of Microsoft employees who have a music playing instrument or a music playing device use an iPod.




GATES: Well, I doubt that's the case. Certainly, the iPod's a great success.

La, Bilou reconnait les faits...


JENNINGS: Do you have one?




GATES: No, I'm not an iPod user. I use the Creative Zen which is a fantastic product. That's another space where, even what we have today, whether it's iPod or the other things are only the start of what we're gonna have in a few years. People are gonna want choices. These things are going to be smaller or better, cheaper. So, music has changed. The age of the CD is really coming to an end.

Il essaye de noyer le poisson


JENNINGS: The public likes this tension between you and the others as I'm sure you know. So people want to know do you have an iPod. You say you don't have. Did iPod beat you in this issue?

L'interviewer en rajoute une couche...


GATES: Oh the iPod did a great job, but what Apple's done there is typically what they do. It's their, only their one music store, only their device. What we're doing is providing choices. So it's like the Apple computer versus the PC. With the PC you can buy from many companies so you get cheaper prices, you get more variety and here with music devices we're coming in with the same. But they're a strong leader in the space and I think as we gain share, people will be surprised.

Donc Bilou nous dit que le PC a l'avantage d'etre une plate-forme plus ouverte que le mac qui lui est soumi à la stratégie propriétaire d'Apple et de Steve, et que sur PC, on trouve des composants moins chers, plus variés et que toute facon les périphériques de musique apportent les mêmes fonctionalités. MAIS il reconnait qu'Apple a une arme maitresse : Steve Jobs. Il ajoute : les gens seront surpris...


JENNINGS: But, it isn't hard for you is it to stand back and compliment somebody else?

et là c'est beau !


GATES: No, particularly Steve Jobs who's done a lot of amazing things in our business.

Bilou n'a pas honte de complimenter Steve, "qui a fait un tas de choses incroyables" dans le business informatique.


Je trouve cela beau ! En fait Bilou aurait même du REMERCIER Steve, qui lui a prémaché le boulot pour Windows.

Je rajouterai quand même que quand Bilou trouve que les soutions musicales sur PC et sur mac sont équivalentes, il ferait bien effectivement de s'acheter un mac et un ipod et d'utiliser iTunes pour savourer la parfaite intégration logiciel/matériel. 

Veuillez insérer le CD ROM contenant le driver   xcdf.cat
Salut !


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Février 2005)

Mais c'est embetant ça......
comment il fait pour lire le AAC ???......   
Comment?, il existe d'autre formats musicaux numeriques...?
quoi qu'il en soit, Billou devrait acheter un Ipod il aurait l'air plus fun.....
   

de toute facon, avec toutes les attaques virales qu'il doit subir tous les jours, je suis sur qu'il utilise un Mac ou peut etre free bsd......    


quoi???? je floode??? ok, je sors....


----------



## Caster (18 Février 2005)

sleb a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous (ou plutot bonsoir, je suis un peu insomniaque ces temps ci)
> 
> C'est par hasard que je suis tombé sur un article sur le site ABCnews. L'interviewé n'est autre que Bill Gates. L'extrait que je vous joints ici concerne la formidable ascension de l'ipod, a tel point que, parait-il, pas mal d'employés de microsoft en ont un ! Je pense que vous aviez eu l'information, mais ce n'est pas vraiment de cela que je voulais vous parler :
> 
> ...



l'inverse aurait été surprenant


----------



## huexley (18 Février 2005)

sleb a dit:
			
		

> Je rajouterai quand même que quand Bilou trouve que les soutions musicales sur PC et sur mac sont équivalentes, il ferait bien effectivement de s'acheter un mac et un ipod et d'utiliser iTunes pour savourer la parfaite intégration logiciel/matériel.



Heu pourquoi faire ? y' iTunes PC


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2005)

Bill Gates n'a pas d'iPod, ça lui collerai des allergies c'est plutôt normal !      
Ceci dit, c'etss pas le cas de tous ses employés  :love: 



http://www.wired.com/news/mac/0,2125,66460,00.html

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=88981


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Février 2005)

Il ne reste donc plus à Apple qu'à devenir leader mondial des chasses d'eau pour pourrir définitivement la vie de Bill Gates.
Ah, si j'avais la fortune de Steve...


----------



## morden (18 Février 2005)

heuuuu, sans vouloir jouer les trouble fete, il y a quelques porblemes dans ta traduction qui contredisent ton analyse ... 

" GATES: Well, I doubt that's the case. Certainly, the iPod's a great success." là il dit qu'il ne CROIT PAS au chiffre de 80% ! :rose: tout ce qu'il admet c'est que l'ipod à du succces (ce qui est difficile à nier vous me direz )

"But they're a strong leader in the space and I think as we gain share, people will be surprised." là il ne parle absolument pas de steve jobs mais de la position de leader de apple sur le marché des lecteurs mp3 !  et il precise que les gens seront surpris .. quand ils veront les part de marché de microsoft grimper dans ce domaine ! :hein: (j'attend de voir, soit dit en passant ... lol  )

 depuis que microsoft est actionnaire silencieux dans apple (sans votes donc ..) les deux magnat se voit regulierement ... ça ne m'etonne donc pas qu'il le complimente 

sinon tres sympa comme entretien et tout de meme assez revelateur 

vala vala 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2005)

morden a dit:
			
		

> depuis que microsoft est actionnaire silencieux dans apple (sans votes donc ..) les deux magnat se voit regulierement ... ça ne m'etonne donc pas qu'il le complimente



Ah, décidément les rumeurs ressassées ont la vie dure... Un peu de lecture, merci MiniMe.


----------



## trevise (18 Février 2005)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> Il ne reste donc plus à Apple qu'à devenir leader mondial des chasses d'eau pour pourrir définitivement la vie de Bill Gates.
> Ah, si j'avais la fortune de Steve...


----------



## morden (18 Février 2005)

@ webolivier :



			
				MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Lors du retour de Steve Jobs chez Apple en 1997 *Microsoft* (et pas Bill Gates) a investi 150 millions en actions sans droit de vote, ce qui correspondait à environ 5% du capital d'Apple.





			
				morden a dit:
			
		

> depuis que *microsoft* est actionnaire silencieux dans apple (sans votes donc ..) les deux magnat se voit regulierement ... ça ne m'etonne donc pas qu'il le complimente



heuuuu ... je voi pas en quoi ce que j'ai dit est faux, ou une rumeur ressassées :rose:  ........


A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2005)

morden a dit:
			
		

> @ webolivier :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut lire jusqu'au bout, et pas seulement ce qui arrange, avant de sortir des bêtises.


----------



## ederntal (18 Février 2005)

Quand est-ce qu'on va arreter de dire que microsoft est actionnaire chez apple... C'est vraiment incroyable que tout le monde est retenu ça et arrive pas a se defaire de cette idée!


----------



## minime (18 Février 2005)

En 2001 ils en possédaient toujours, voir le rapport annuel du 19 décembre 2003, page 87 : « _In August 1997, the Company and Microsoft Corporation (Microsoft) entered into patent cross license and technology agreements. In addition, Microsoft purchased 150,000 shares of Apple Series A nonvoting convertible preferred stock ("preferred stock") for $150 million. These shares were convertible by Microsoft after August 5, 2000, into shares of the Company's common stock at a conversion price of $8.25 per share. During 2000, 74,250 shares of preferred stock were converted to 9 million shares of the Company's common stock. During 2001, the remaining 75,750 preferred shares were converted into 9.2 million shares of the Company's common stock._ »

D'après la page consacrée à AAPL sur Yahoo Finance 408,59 millions d'actions Apple sont en circulation actuellement (avant le prochain split). Les actions converties par MS représenteraient 4,45% de ce total s'ils les ont gardées depuis. Dans le cas contraire ils ont fait un p*** o) de bénéf !


----------



## MrStone (18 Février 2005)

A mettre en rapport avec les 32 milliards de Dollars que Microsoft a rapporté en dividendes sur 2004


----------



## sleb (19 Février 2005)

Eh bien je ne pensais pas que ce sujet susciterait autant d'intervention. Enfin bon juste en ce qui concerne les actions apple soi disant detenues par microsoft, il me semble (mais j en suis pas sur sur) que apple les a toute rachete a microsoft, etant donné qu'il s'agissait a la base d'un accord sur une durée déterminée. Comme disais MiniMe, Microsoft a du faire un sacré bénéfice...comme d'habitude !


----------



## golf (19 Février 2005)

WebO, on en est où de la mise en place du forum "des névrosés cro$oft"


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> WebO, on en est où de la mise en place du forum "des névrosés cro$oft"



On y travaille, on y travaille...  Pour ce qui est des impatients qui attendent leur machine, tu t'en occupes?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

C'est vrai que si au niveau du suivi du switch le forum excelle, il n'en est pas de même pour le traitement des syndrômes post-traumatiques.
Ma grand mère non plus n'a pas d'Ipod mais je n'en fais pas un sujet.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ma grand mère non plus n'a pas d'Ipod mais je n'en fais pas un sujet.



En même temps, ta grand-mère, c'est pas Melinda Gates... :casse:


----------



## mog (19 Février 2005)

Tiens, comme par hasard Bilou prétend utiliser un Creative Zen. Bon en même temps, on aurait pu le deviner rien qu'en allant jeter un coup d'oeil la. Alors... Dell et M$ alliés pour tenter de contrer l'iPod?


----------



## Ali Baba (19 Février 2005)

Bizarre que Dell vende un produit concurrent... ils ont laissé tomber leur DELL Juke-Box ?


----------



## Manu (20 Février 2005)

Sacré Bill. Le seul fait que l'iPod ne soit pas compatible à son WMP, pour lui c'est un handicap. Il parle de choix. Le fait que son Zen ne soit pas compatible AAC qui, faut-il le rappeler est un standard et non une propriété Apple, ne le dérange nullement. Il a tendance à oublier que l'iPod est compatible MP3, le standard le plus répandu.
Décidément Microsoft et le standard logiciel ça fait pas bon ménage. Tu parles d'un choix!!


----------



## sleb (20 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que si au niveau du suivi du switch le forum excelle, il n'en est pas de même pour le traitement des syndrômes post-traumatiques.
> Ma grand mère non plus n'a pas d'Ipod mais je n'en fais pas un sujet.






Désolé les gars, je pensais qu'un forum, ca servait a parler ! Pour ce qui est de ta grand mere, non, effectivement, c pas la peine d'en faire un sujet !


----------



## morden (22 Février 2005)

@ webolivier : rhoooo c'etait bien la peine de sortir une remarque comme ça pour une erreur de temps ..... allez je corrige :



			
				morden a dit:
			
		

> depuis que microsoft *a été* actionnaire silencieux dans apple (sans votes donc ..) les deux magnat se voit regulierement ...




je remarque juste que, sur le fait que microsoft aurait revendu ses actions (ce qui n'est pas clair si j'en croi le post de MiniMe dans ce topic) rien n'etait précisé dans le post (toujours de MiniMe ... quel talent !! ) dont tu a fort genereusement rapellé le lien.

vala vala ...  sinon au niveau du choix dont parle bill gates .... je trouve que "l'absence" d'un nombre exagéré de modèle de mac est au contraire une grande force ! c'est en partie aussi grace à un pool de machine reduis que la compatibilité logicielle est aussi grande ! 

et pi franchement ...... pourquoi y aurait'il besoin de plusieurs machines sur le meme secteur ? certe ça n'est pas dans l'esprit commercial mondial mais ça permet tout de meme à apple d'avoir les coudé un peu plus libre pour faire des efforts sur les points négligé par le monde pc (simplicité, compatibilité, design ...).

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------

